# portugese mot



## 1920 powerplus (Nov 27, 2017)

hi all just was wandering what the position is regarding uk registered cars with portugese ipo is it really legal as abbeygate are a bit vague when i asked them 

i did ask if a uk registered car has no english mot or tax is that ok

thanks in advance

barry


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

To be legal in Portugal it has to be legal in the UK. So you need current UK Tax, current UK MoT (if required in the UK) and current insurance. If the car has been SORNed, that's another offence! If the car is in Portugal more than 6 months in any 12, then it should be converted to Portuguese plates and it will then need Portuguese IUC, IPO & insurance.

You need to ask (and get answer in writing) whether your insurers will pay out in the event of an accident if the car has no valid tax or MoT.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

1920 powerplus said:


> hi all just was wandering what the position is regarding uk registered cars with portugese ipo is it really legal as abbeygate are a bit vague when i asked them
> 
> i did ask if a uk registered car has no english mot or tax is that ok
> 
> ...


The testing centres will test a foreign registered car but it has no legal standing whatsoever & a foreign registered car may remain in Portugal for a maximum of 6 months before beginning the registration process or being removed back to the country of registration for a further 6 months & it must be taxed, tested & insured in it's country of origin all the while it's here. 

If the GNR catch an overstaying vehicle or without tax, test or insurance they can & often do permanently confiscate & sell or destroy it.


----------



## 1920 powerplus (Nov 27, 2017)

hi richard /traveling man

thanks for your replies

i have come across several people that have british registered cars with british insurance and portugese ipo instead of our normal mot

i did e,mail abbey-gate and got no reply
i also phoned them and spoke to there Spanish office that deal with Portugal


all a bit vague and when i asked about the British mot and tax being expired he said as long as your car is in good condition and keep service and parts receipts to prove this then all fine also no road tax needed

he did say that the policy was ideal for cars that stayed over here most of the year

so im assuming he was neglecting to say that it is expected to be taken home for the mot

barry


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

You did ask if it was legal rather than if it is common. 

Many would consider this sort of thing to be a victimless crime and therefore acceptable. However, when it comes to the insurance you need to remember that the insurance is there to protect you (against the costs of damage, injury, death etc). If your insurer uses a lack of tax or MoT as a reason not to pay out, then you become the victim. The absence of effective insurance just means that you have to pay, instead of your insurers.

It's only those who have nothing already that have nothing to lose by being uninsured.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

1920 powerplus said:


> hi richard /traveling man
> 
> thanks for your replies
> 
> ...


I'm sure some people either think a Portuguese IPO is an acceptable replacement & others think they can just get away with it but that logic obviously fails to take into account they just might lose their car & far more importantly could be well & truly in the kak if they're involved in a bad accident that (for example) kills or maims some poor innocent..............

Frankly I've no sympathy for such fidiocy & such people deserve all they get when caught!


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Well said. I have no sympathy for illegal activities such as this, only for the poor victims of an uninsured driver.


----------



## 1920 powerplus (Nov 27, 2017)

hi all

got a email today from the main office of abbeygate (hart insurance )

cars must have british mot and tax

well abbeygate do not make a point of giving people all the facts


barry


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

1920 powerplus said:


> hi all
> 
> got a email today from the main office of abbeygate (hart insurance )
> 
> ...


And insurance as well.


----------

